# MR.FREEZ's "i need pictures thread"



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

I started doing these profiles cause i wanted to research a fish i wanted and found it helps me pass the time.

I like to use pictures from people that are memebers here, easier for me to get permissions and

its a chance to show case you favorite fishies. So rather then starting a new thread every time im lookin

for something im goin to use this thread each time i start one, or you can upload your picture to your gallery

and list what you got in there *right here*, which would be really easy

cause then i can resize and crop it to try and keep downloading times fast. Or you could just post that info

right here, or even post the picture i or anyone doing the profile need here, but please try to resize it first.

My mission is to try and have the biggest and best quality fish profile archive of any fish site out there.

I think it will draw in alot more quality memebers and bring the best fish site lots more prestige.

right now im lookin for some nice clear pictures of some firemouths, for a profile that'll be done in a couple days


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

firemouth pic coming up at about 7:30 PM eastern


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> firemouth pic coming up at about 7:30 PM eastern


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

3" female firemouth


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

5" female w/ small case of HITH

I will try to get a better pic of her later this afternoon w/ better lighting


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> 5" female w/ small case of HITH
> 
> I will try to get a better pic of her later this afternoon w/ better lighting


 right on man







, im picky with the pictures i like to use


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > 5" female w/ small case of HITH
> ...


 SO i guess that means my convict pics were the sh*t ehh :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> SO i guess that means my convict pics were the sh*t ehh :laugh:


 they showed what i wanted people to see


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Firemouth...








Texas


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, so I can't stick to schedules and those other pics showed mine up, but I'll post anyway. Wish my GL2 had a better still capability, 90% of still come out grainy unless lighting is amazing.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pic gordeez









better pic of the 5" female


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Let me know if you desire any pics of the following, cause I've got them and I'll make lighting arrangements to get pics of them.

Adult Red Devil
Juvenile Red Devil.
Peach Panda Discus
Wattley Panda Discus
Electric Catfish (Malapterurus electricus)
Royal Turquoise Discus
Bullfrog Tadpoles
Large Comet Goldfish (8-9")
Red Hook Silver Dollars
Sun Catfish
Firemouth
Rainbow Pike Cichlid
Deepwater Hapsolochromis
Pink Convicts (Adults and all sizes smaller)
Black Convicts (Adults and all sizes smaller)
Jack Dempsey Adults
Nattereri
Medium Pirayas
Medium Caribe
Large Peruvian Rhom
Medium Unknown Rhom
South American Lungfish (1.5')
Florida Gar
Red Oscar
Large Tiger Oscar
White Saum Green Terror
Medium Brandtii
Longfin Neon Rosy Barbs
Botia Lochahata
Clown Loaches
Bala Sharks
Red Eye Tetras
Head/Tail Light Tetras
Serpae (red minor) Tetras
African Knife Fish
Moonlight Gourami (large)
Bloodfin Tetras
Misc. Killifish
Black Skirt Tetras (regular and longfin)
Giant Danios
Longfin Yellow Danios
Yellowfin Chalceus
Blue Flame Tetras
Flower Shrimp
Tilapia Mossambique (adult)
Marble Catfish (adult)
Red Tail Catfish (6", 14", 24")
"Big White Spot Pleco" (L142)
Few species of Corydoras

I think that's all of them right now, unless you want to talk reptiles! Sorry about the lack of organization, I just went around the room and wrote them as I saw them. 
Also, I'm interested in writing some profiles for this site. Let me know if there are any in particular in this list that you would like to to write a profile for, as I know most of them quite well, including breeding info. PM me in case I forget to check back here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

write what you can, ive just been tryin to do the ones we dont have yet

i think gordeez nailed it







can i use a couple of these too

thanks guys, that awt to do


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Are there any chances of changing the fish profiles area to be a place where people can not post? Something similar to the Piranha profile area, but maybe with drop-down boxes. It would be much easier to keep organized and easier to find info if it was all alphabetized.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> Are there any chances of changing the fish profiles area to be a place where people can not post? Something similar to the Piranha profile area, but maybe with drop-down boxes. It would be much easier to keep organized and easier to find info if it was all alphabetized.


the way its set up now is pretty organized

and is lined up in aphbetical order, click on Gene \/ and look around in there











> Also, I'm interested in writing some profiles for this site. Let me know if there are any in particular in this list that you would like to to write a profile for, as I know most of them quite well, including breeding info. PM me in case I forget to check back here.


forgot to say that when you write one up pm the link to Innes and he'll add it to the info section

may take a couple days he's a busy guy


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Feel Free to use any pics that I posted or have man...I dont mind..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You can use any pics you find on my website (www.piranha-info.com), in my gallery or posted in PFury topics...







(tons of catfish pictures, but also some of tetra's, barbs and cichlids)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout some tin foil barbs  to add to that profile

i would like some to really show the colors, some shinny tin foil and red fins

i m gonna have to higher dracofish to go to the fish shops for me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I also posted this in your barb profile thread. Feel free to use it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

twictho you bad ass man your highered









i cant believe i forgot about you new camera and enthusiazem to tank picktures


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And if you're ever doing a profile on Tigers (I'm just saying is all







) you can count on me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CHinese algea eaters.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Left it uncropped and fairly big. The originals come out of my camera at 3072 x 2048 but that's obviously too big to post here, I'm hoping these are good enough that you can crop and resize as you need.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i really like that second one

did they happen to have any gold or albino ones there??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damnit, I was thinking "I should snap a few of these gold ones" while I was there....

sh*t, well maybe if I have time tommorow I'll drop by and grab some of the golds.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Damnit, I was thinking "I should snap a few of these gold ones" while I was there....
> 
> sh*t, well maybe if I have time tommorow I'll drop by and grab some of the golds.


 no sweat man

when you have time, no need to rush









i do like to show case all the varients there are


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You know what? I didn't even realize how blue those came out due to the fluorescent lights. These might serve you better


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

This one is brightened a bit as well


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres what they are

red tail shark, anyone ?? my search in the pictuer and the search form came up nill


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey mr.freez what kind of fish you're looking for??? and what kind of pics(flash,non-flash,black background etc.) I could help


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> heres what they are
> 
> red tail shark, anyone ?? my search in the pictuer and the search form came up nill


 these guys for a profile i'll have pretty much done today or tommrow



> Hey mr.freez what kind of fish you're looking for??? and what kind of pics(flash,non-flash,black background etc.) I could help


i just ask for pictures on the fish im workin on as i go cause i really dont know what ill do next

but i think after these red tails ill do irredesent sharks.

and the style of pictures doesnt really matter long as its a nice profile that really shows the

shape and colors of the fish as clear as possible, i also like to get all the color variants if there are any,

thanks for you help man, if i had a digy cam i could go to the fish shop but then im still

a bit technicly chanlleged :laugh: and probably wouldnt be as clear as some fo the pictues

you guys can get


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I don't know if any of the pics in my gallery are good enough, but

you can use them if you want.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

any red tail sharks pictures out there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> any red tail sharks pictures out there


 going to the lfs tomorrow. I'll snap you a few pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > any red tail sharks pictures out there
> ...


 right on man your the best


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> any red tail sharks pictures out there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > any red tail sharks pictures out there


 persistence will pay off


----------

